# Rally 2 wheels worth?



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

I have 3 rally 2 wheel that came on my 68 lemans, would definitely needs refurbished, but wondering is there any value in them? Or should I just put them out with trash for the metal guys? This is a representative picture as all 3 look about the same!!


----------



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

Stuck my Jaguar Kent wheels on it for the meantime, they don’t look half bad! Lol


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Put them on your local CL or FBM and they'll sell, if they were mine I'd ask $50 each.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

JC by the valve stem is drum brake
JA disc
if the lug nut holes have nice taper to them 25-45 ea JC
45- 85 JA
keep the nicest for your trunk spare...
keep em around for rollers youlle be glad you did


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I lag bolted a few to the garage wall...they make great garden hose holders. Add a center cap and beauty ring and your hoses are stylin'!

I would definitely ID them to see if they are worth a bit more due to the stampings.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Put them back on Puh leeze


----------



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

Lol, I do t want to buy tires for them, as I won’t be using them, and they only hold air about 2 days! Jag wheels are just a stop gap, wife is eyeballing the 17 inch rally2 wheels that opgi carries, but that’s easily 2 years away


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Wheels, tires and the battery should be the last things you buy during a restoration. Cause that 1 or 2 year restoration easily turns into 12 or 15 or in my case going on 23.


----------



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

I did buy a battery, but mainly to check everything electrical, was amazed at how much stuff still worked!


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Nothing wrong with a shop battery. I bought one (that is dated late 2010) just to use between projects in the shop. It has not seen hardly any road time except when a driver's battery goes and I need something until it gets replaced within a week or so. My shop battery is still doing it's job 11 plus years later. It was an AutoZone Duralast Gold, one of the 5 year warrantied jobbers. I use it many times a year to start and move a project or check 12 volt things like wiper motor, bulbs, etc.

As far as the Rally II's go, they look great on a GTO! I still have not decided which wheels to go with. I wish the 17" aluminum Rally look-alikes came in 16" or even a 15...I'm just old school like that. The 17's do look good on the '68's and later...we'll see where I end up. Like 052 said, tires and wheels will be the last thing to be purchased.


----------



## jesse7virginia (Jan 1, 2021)

Notagoat said:


> I have 3 rally 2 wheel that came on my 68 lemans, would definitely needs refurbished, but wondering is there any value in them? Or should I just put them out with trash for the metal guys? This is a representative picture as all 3 look about the same!!
> View attachment 153817


Where are you, I need 14inch at least two


----------



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

I put them out with trash about a
Month ago, two were beyond saving, all corroded around the valve stem area, I thought it was the tires not holding the air!


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

O52 said:


> Wheels, tires and the battery should be the last things you buy during a restoration. Cause that 1 or 2 year restoration easily turns into 12 or 15 or in my case going on 23.


I hear ya ! 😂😂👍


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

jesse7virginia said:


> Where are you, I need 14inch at least two


Where are you as I have a couple of 14". You need 6"or 7 " wide ?


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

jesse7virginia said:


> Where are you, I need 14inch at least two


I am in south central Ky....rally ll ?


----------

